# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  کاردانی تکنسین سلامت دهان

## Milad.Bt

بچه ها کاردانی تکنسین سلامت دهان(روزانه-نیمه متمرکز)هرچی میدونید بگید...لطفا و مرسی :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Milad.Bt

:Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2): هیچکی اطلاعی نداره؟

----------


## yaghma

> بچه ها کاردانی تکنسین سلامت دهان(روزانه-نیمه متمرکز)هرچی میدونید بگید...لطفا و مرسی


*در مقطع کاردانی هست و مفطع بالاتر نداره.
جز رشته های نیمه متمرکز هست (یعنی پذیرش اون بر اساس مصاحبه و معاینه و ازمون... هست)
چندی پیش هم اگه اشتباه نکنم دانشگاه ایلام , بدون کنکور پذیرش میکرد*

----------


## javad1013

> بچه ها کاردانی تکنسین سلامت دهان(روزانه-نیمه متمرکز)هرچی میدونید بگید...لطفا و مرسی


دوره کاردانی بهداشت دهان
این ادرس توضیحاتشو داده تقریبا حقوقشو نگفته!

----------


## Milad.Bt

> دوره کاردانی بهداشت دهان
> این ادرس توضیحاتشو داده تقریبا حقوقشو نگفته!


خیلی ممنونم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## آقای پرستار

سلام . تاریخ بخشنامه رو نگاه کنید مال سال 85 هستش . دقیقا همون دانشجوها ی تاپیک داشتن که من لینکش رو گذاشتم مدیر زحمت کشید حذفش کرد! پیغامی که داد : دلیل: *لینک خروجی ندهید.همینجا مطلب بزارید با ذکر منبع
*خودتون زحمت بکشین تو گوگل سرچ کنید : *  کاردان بهداشت دندان - تالارهای گفتگوی دندان پزشکی اسم سایت هم تالارهای گفتگوی دندان پزشکی 
لینک کاملش رو هم میزارم البته اگه حذفش نکنه . اگه به فکر بچه های گروه هستی بهتره حذفش نکنی . بهتره بدونن چه بلایی سر ورودی های اون موقع آوردن . 
http://www.irden.ir/forum/f53/t657/
*

----------


## آقای پرستار

up

----------


## javad1013

> سلام . تاریخ بخشنامه رو نگاه کنید مال سال 85 هستش . دقیقا همون دانشجوها ی تاپیک داشتن که من لینکش رو گذاشتم مدیر زحمت کشید حذفش کرد! پیغامی که داد : دلیل: *لینک خروجی ندهید.همینجا مطلب بزارید با ذکر منبع
> *خودتون زحمت بکشین تو گوگل سرچ کنید : *  کاردان بهداشت دندان - تالارهای گفتگوی دندان پزشکی اسم سایت هم تالارهای گفتگوی دندان پزشکی 
> لینک کاملش رو هم میزارم البته اگه حذفش نکنه . اگه به فکر بچه های گروه هستی بهتره حذفش نکنی . بهتره بدونن چه بلایی سر ورودی های اون موقع آوردن . 
> http://www.irden.ir/forum/f53/t657/
> *


خیلی ممنون داداش

----------


## omid144

سلام
دوستان به نظرتون کاردانی تکنسین سلامت دهان روزانه نیمه متمرکز بهتره یا مهندسی شیمی دانشگاه ازاد؟
برای کدام فرصت شغلی بهتری وجود دارد؟
ممنون

----------


## omid144

> سلام
> دوستان به نظرتون کاردانی تکنسین سلامت دهان روزانه نیمه متمرکز بهتره یا مهندسی شیمی دانشگاه ازاد؟
> برای کدام فرصت شغلی بهتری وجود دارد؟
> ممنون


سلام لطفا کمک کنید

----------


## omid144

> سلام
> دوستان به نظرتون کاردانی تکنسین سلامت دهان روزانه نیمه متمرکز بهتره یا مهندسی شیمی دانشگاه ازاد؟
> برای کدام فرصت شغلی بهتری وجود دارد؟
> ممنون


خواهشا کمک کنید

----------


## omid144

سلام یعنی هیچ کس نیست به من کمک کنه؟

----------


## omid144

> سلامدوستان به نظرتون کاردانی تکنسین سلامت دهان روزانه نیمه متمرکز بهتره یا مهندسی شیمی دانشگاه ازاد؟برای کدام فرصت شغلی بهتری وجود دارد؟ممنون


سلام خواهشا کمک کنید

----------


## ...zahra...

> سلام
> دوستان به نظرتون کاردانی تکنسین سلامت دهان روزانه نیمه متمرکز بهتره یا مهندسی شیمی دانشگاه ازاد؟
> برای کدام فرصت شغلی بهتری وجود دارد؟
> ممنون


شیمی بازار کارش اصلا خوب نیس.اونم ازاد.
ب نظر من رشته حقوق ازاد باید میزدی.با سوابق.الان فکر کنم تموم شده مهلتش.
درباره کارادنی سلامتم اطلاعی ندارم

----------


## omid144

یعنی ارزش خوندن نداره؟بخونم یعنی شانس کار ندارم؟

----------


## omid144

سلام
دوستان به نظرتون کاردانی تکنسین سلامت دهان روزانه نیمه متمرکز بهتره یا مهندسی شیمی دانشگاه ازاد؟
برای کدام فرصت شغلی بهتری وجود دارد؟
ممنون

----------


## omid144

> سلام
> دوستان به نظرتون کاردانی تکنسین سلامت دهان روزانه نیمه متمرکز بهتره یا مهندسی شیمی دانشگاه ازاد؟
> برای کدام فرصت شغلی بهتری وجود دارد؟
> ممنون


سلام دوستان بزرگواری کنید به من کمک کنید

----------


## mahsa92

> سلام
> دوستان به نظرتون کاردانی تکنسین سلامت دهان روزانه نیمه متمرکز بهتره یا مهندسی شیمی دانشگاه ازاد؟
> برای کدام فرصت شغلی بهتری وجود دارد؟
> ممنون


با توجه به اينكه طرح داره و توي طرح حقوق هم ميدن از لحاظ درامد تكنسين دهان بهتره


Sent from my apple iphone using tapatalk2

----------


## omid144

> با توجه به اينكه طرح داره و توي طرح حقوق هم ميدن از لحاظ درامد تكنسين دهان بهتره
> 
> 
> Sent from my apple iphone using tapatalk2


سلام
یعنی مهندسی شیمی که الان می خوانم اندازه تکنسین سلامت دهان ارزش نداره؟
ارزش تغییر رشته داره؟

----------


## Pari76

> با توجه به اينكه طرح داره و توي طرح حقوق هم ميدن از لحاظ درامد تكنسين دهان بهتره
> 
> 
> Sent from my apple iphone using tapatalk2



یعنی یه رشته مهندسی هر چند تو دانشگاه آزاد ارزشش کمتر از کاردانی بهداشت دهانه؟!!!!! :Y (475):  :Y (550):  :Y (550):

----------


## mahsa92

> یعنی یه رشته مهندسی هر چند تو دانشگاه آزاد ارزشش کمتر از کاردانی بهداشت دهانه؟!!!!!


ايشون گفتن بازار كار و درامد
ضمنا اين فقط يه مقايسه و نظر شخصي من بود همين


Sent from my apple iphone using tapatalk2

----------


## omid144

سلام
ارزش داره برای تکنسین سلامت دهان داره مهندسی شیمی رو رها کنم؟
کلا اینده کدوم روشن تره؟

----------


## omid144

> سلام
> ارزش داره برای تکنسین سلامت دهان داره مهندسی شیمی رو رها کنم؟
> کلا اینده کدوم روشن تره؟


سلام خواهشا جواب این سوالم را هم بدین

----------


## آقای پرستار

مگه قبول شدی که اینهمه استرس داری ! 
رک و پوست کنده بگم شیمی چه کارشناسی چه ارشد هیچ فایده ای نداره ربطی هم به دولتی و ازادش نداره . مگه اینکه خیلی شانس بیاری . وگرنه ارشداش الان بیکارن . 
تکنیسین سلامت رو هم برو صفحه اول لینک گذاشتم بخونش .
در مورد این سلامته نظری نمیتونم بدم چون ی تعهد دو سه برابره مدت تحصیله و بعدش دیپورت شایدم ی بخشنامه بیاد که استخدام کنن . نمتونم نظری بدم

----------


## omid144

سلامیعنی این رشته ای که می خوانم اینده ای نداره؟

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

انقد در مورد آینده رشتم فک کردم دیوونه شدم 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

----------


## آقای پرستار

1: پارتی
2: کارخونه زیاد باشه استانتون مثل جنوب کشور 
بغیر از اینا باشه دیگه فایده ای نداره . چون این رشته استخدام دولتی خیییییییییییلی کمه براش. بچسب به رشته های پزشکی . کنکور تجربی و حداقلش پرستاری و فوریت ...

----------


## Pari76

> 1: پارتی
> 2: کارخونه زیاد باشه استانتون مثل جنوب کشور 
> بغیر از اینا باشه دیگه فایده ای نداره . چون این رشته استخدام دولتی خیییییییییییلی کمه براش. بچسب به رشته های پزشکی . کنکور تجربی و حداقلش پرستاری و فوریت ...


واقعا چرا اکثرا  این فکر رو میکنن؟؟
همین فکر باعث شده عده زیادی برن سمت رشته تجربی 
در نهایت هم بعد از چند سال پشت کنکور موندن
میرن سراغ رشته های درجه سه چهار تجربی
البته این حرف همرو شامل نمیشه : )
توی رشته ی ریاضی فیزیک اگه اون رشته ای که تو دانشگاه قبول شدیم رو به اندازه ی سالهای پزشکی ادامه بدیم مسلما موفق میشیم
و اینکه شیمی با مهندسی شیمی زمین تا آسمون فرق داره الیته این حرف دلم بود ! چون به هرحال آدم میاد یه رشته مهندسی که سختی های خودشو داره رو میخونه ( البته شیمی هم سخته ) بعد همه میگن رشتت علوم پایه هست و نمیدونم چه و چه و کاش میرفتی تجربی.

----------


## آقای پرستار

> واقعا چرا اکثرا  این فکر رو میکنن؟؟
> همین فکر باعث شده عده زیادی برن سمت رشته تجربی 
> در نهایت هم بعد از چند سال پشت کنکور موندن
> میرن سراغ رشته های درجه سه چهار تجربی
> البته این حرف همرو شامل نمیشه : )
> *توی رشته ی ریاضی فیزیک اگه اون رشته ای که تو دانشگاه قبول شدیم رو به اندازه ی سالهای پزشکی ادامه بدیم مسلما موفق میشیم*
> و اینکه شیمی با مهندسی شیمی زمین تا آسمون فرق داره الیته این حرف دلم بود ! چون به هرحال آدم میاد یه رشته مهندسی که سختی های خودشو داره رو میخونه ( البته شیمی هم سخته ) بعد همه میگن رشتت علوم پایه هست و نمیدونم چه و چه و کاش میرفتی تجربی.


دل خوش سیری چند ؟!

----------

